# 24 Season 5 Repeats



## toohip (Apr 29, 2004)

24 Season 5 repeats are airing back-to-back episodes on Friday nights from 7-9. 


Next week this is what is scheduled to record. 

Fri 7/7 7:00 pm KMSPDT 24 Day 5: 1:00PM - 2:00PM (2/6/2006) While Agent Jack Bauer pursues a new lead with CTU, the threat intensifies when the hostiles raise the ante. 


Fri 7/7 8:00 pm KMSPDT 24 Day 5: 4:00PM - 5:00PM (2/27/2006) The first lady decides to take matters into her own hands; Jack comes face-to-face with the federal agent who recruited him to counterterrorism work. 


What happened to Day:5: 3:00PM - 4:00PM??????

So far, they have all been in order. Could this just be an error?


----------



## SarahH (Jun 30, 2006)

I noticed the same thing. How do we find out what's going on? Actually, there are two espisodes missing from the current lineup -- 2 - 3 p.m. and 3 - 4 p.m. I do not want to start watching season 5 if they are not going to show all of the episodes. This is why I got TIVO -- so I could record a whole season of something like this.

Let me know if you find out what's going on!!


----------



## robgettier (Jun 19, 2002)

This sucks. They completly skipped two episodes!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Sounds like this is a local channel's run? Not a network feed? (I don't follow 24, so I don't know what season's currently showing on the network, and I know other channels are running old ones.)

You might want to contact the station's programming department and complain.

If it IS a network thing, I'd send snail mail, unless they have a "feedback" feature on the FOX network website. (Even then, rule of thumb is that snail mail's still better.)


----------



## rawlic (Dec 2, 2004)

I didn't have a Season Pass set up for Day 5 of 24 (I've been manually grabbing them), but I also didn't get 3pm and 4pm. Did Fox show them earlier in the week? I was away for a week and saw the gap in my "Now Playing" list. FWIW, I get WNYW Fox 5 in NYC.

I was going to dump the episodes I got already, since I missed the 2, but should I wait to see if Fox is gonna repeat them again?

-Chuck


----------



## Merejane (Feb 28, 2004)

This came up on the message board at Fox's official "24" website. One poster said he had emailed Fox about this. Fox replied that they had already repeated those episodes right after the Olympics and they can't air an episode more than twice.


----------



## robgettier (Jun 19, 2002)

Merejane said:


> This came up on the message board at Fox's official "24" website. One poster said he had emailed Fox about this. Fox replied that they had already repeated those episodes right after the Olympics and they can't air an episode more than twice.


episodes are available for $1.99 each on iTunes

this is a good solution for this situation


----------



## robgettier (Jun 19, 2002)

update:

As you probably know, FOX aired two eps this past week from the early morning of Day 5 (close to the end). Next week it looks like the finale will be aired. Word is that the ratings were low and thus FOX pulls it. Gotta love the networks. The last thing they care about is the actual viewers watching the shows. They only care about those not watching the show. FOX last screwed me when they pulled Arrested Development.


----------



## toohip (Apr 29, 2004)

robgettier said:


> update:
> 
> As you probably know, FOX aired two eps this past week from the early morning of Day 5 (close to the end). Next week it looks like the finale will be aired. Word is that the ratings were low and thus FOX pulls it. Gotta love the networks. The last thing they care about is the actual viewers watching the shows. They only care about those not watching the show. FOX last screwed me when they pulled Arrested Development.


Thanks for the info.

I guess I'll have to wait until the DVD's are released in Oct.


----------



## rjmitche (Dec 30, 2004)

Not that anyone probably cares anymore but, as mentioned earlier, FOX has jumped ahead to the final Season 5 episode(s) tonight ("Day 5: 5:00AM-6:00AM/6:00AM-7:00AM" Episode #523/524). The guide info seems to show them as two separate one hour showings *of the same episode* so, only the first hour was appearing in my To Do List. Assuming that I actually wanted to record these episodes tonight, I think I would have had to manually tell it to record the second hour.

FOX really got me on this.... I hadn't been watching 24 (am I the only person left on the planet?  ) but, decided to give it a shot with the re-airing of "Day 5" this summer. Needless to say, I got hooked by the first few episodes and then FOX pulled this stunt (skipping to the end of the season). Thumbs down to FOX for sucking me in and abandoning me.

This may drive me to go read this thread in detail.


----------



## SarahH (Jun 30, 2006)

This is just so crummy! I think I'll go to the FOX Network and complain but it looks like it won't do any good.


----------

